# Offset smokers and burning wood.



## daniels (Feb 15, 2016)

I (I think) want an offset smoker for burning wood instead of charcoal.  It needs to be well built but I don't want a huge (yuge? :) ) smoker.  I want one big enough to do a couple of chickens split in halves or a pork shoulder or a brisket flat.

I don't want one of the flimsy ones that I've seen in the big box stores that are already rusty inside when they arrive from the factory.

Any suggestions?


----------



## phatbac (Feb 15, 2016)

I know im biased because i just bought one but i recommend the Lang 36 series. it fits your specs to a tee. Check out their website (google lang smokers -- we aren't supposed to post links to products on here) they are pricey and delivery/shipping is pricey as well but its a great smoker!

PM me if you like i can answer any questions you like (if i can) and read the reviews in the review section on the lang 36 or 48 patio models.

Hope this helps!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## glocksrock (Feb 15, 2016)

I second the Lang, also the smaller Yoders they sell at Bass pro are nice. The Old Country Wrangler or Pecos from Acadamy would fit the bill as well and cost much less than a Lang or Yoder or equivalent.


----------



## joe black (Feb 15, 2016)

To me, the absolute best value for the money is a Bell Fab smoker.  Craig Bell will build anything that you want.  All of his smokers are one off builds to your specific needs and wants.  He is great to work with and produces a quality product.  The material and fabrication are first class.  I have had mine for a year and I love it.  You can contact him at:  [email protected].


----------



## skipdonohue (Feb 15, 2016)

sounds like your looking for a Yoder Cheyenne... I have it, fantastic smoker..


----------



## daniels (Feb 16, 2016)

Okay, now I'm confused but it's not from any of your excellent replies.  (Thanks all!)

After I began this thread I saw on youtube a couple of references to Weber Smokey Mountain smokers being used with all charcoal or with all wood.  I have the 22.5" model of WSM and had never heard about using all wood in one.  I knew about using chunks of wood for smoke of course but not wood as the fuel source.

Do any of you use wood only in your WSM's instead of charcoal?  Should I ask this question elsewhere?

Thanks.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 16, 2016)

I have run the WSM with mostly wood. I put a bunch a wood with some charcoal because i ran out of charcoal and lit with a chimney of kingsford. it worked very well and made some excellent roast beef! I ran 3/4 chimney of charcoal and two large pieces of firewood and it ran for 6 hours. the way i like to do it is put two large pieces of wood with a small gap between them and put the lit charcoal between them and on them and let it go. give 20 minutes before putting the rest of your smoker on the top and its great.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## daniels (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a little paranoid about my WSM.  When I first got it I called Weber about buying an additional charcoal grate to place crosswise to the original grate.  I wanted it for burning lump charcoal.  The customer service lady said it would 'void' my warranty if I burned lump charcoal in my WSM.  She said it burns too hot and will burn out the WSM.  So yesterday I'm watching a Weber youtube video done by Weber with their expert grill master demonstrating the WSM.  He says you can put either briquet or lump charcoal in the fuel area.  What!!!  Doesn't he know that he'll 'void' his warranty?  Bull-stuff!  The WSM works fine on lump.

It should work fine with seasoned hardwood as well but I didn't think it would until I saw the videos about using just wood in the WSM.

Thanks for the reply Aaron.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2016)

My son lives in Kansas & the weather there is cold as you  know. He uses wood only in his WSM because charcoal won't keep the temps high enough. He will light a bunch of logs in a fire pit & when they burn down transfer them to the WSM. It works for him.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## 3montes (Feb 17, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> My son lives in Kansas & the weather there is cold as you  know. He uses wood only in his WSM because charcoal won't keep the temps high enough. He will light a bunch of logs in a fire pit & when they burn down transfer them to the WSM. It works for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the method many of the real stick burner purists use. They build a burn barrel. Basically a 55 gallon drum with a very coarse grate installed about half way down the barrel. A cut out at the bottom side of the barrel big enough to get a shovel in to remove the coals as the fall through the grate above. Then they shovel the hot coals into the firebox of the stick burner.

I made one about 10 years ago. Works like a champ but you go through a lot of wood.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2016)

3montes said:


> Thats the method many of the real stick burner purists use. They build a burn barrel. Basically a 55 gallon drum with a very coarse grate installed about half way down the barrel. A cut out at the bottom side of the barrel big enough to get a shovel in to remove the coals as the fall through the grate above. Then they shovel the hot coals into the firebox of the stick burner.
> 
> I made one about 10 years ago. Works like a champ but you go through a lot of wood.


Lucky for him, he has a lot of wood & it's free.

Al


----------



## bigsmoketexas (May 2, 2016)

If anyone in the houston texas area wants a truck load of pecan wood let me know. Dont have a pic at the moment, all logs, about 8-12 inches long, a few stumps 8x6

Was cut down in early march, so should be ready by september.


----------



## daniels (May 17, 2016)

skipdonohue said:


> sounds like your looking for a Yoder Cheyenne... I have it, fantastic smoker..


You are absolutely 100% correct!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I'll order one tomorrow, early.


----------



## glocksrock (May 18, 2016)

The horizon 16" classic smoker at Bass Pro is nice too, and not very big


----------



## daniels (May 18, 2016)

On the Yoder Cheyenne I figure the heat management plate is a necessity.  How useful are the probe port and the pot warmer?  Flip a coin to decide???


----------



## joe black (May 18, 2016)

I don't have a Yoder, but I really like the probe port.  It keeps from running probes through the door that can possibly pinch them.  I also like the pot warmer.  It's great for sauce or glaze.  But, also gives you a great place to pre-heat splits.


----------



## daniels (May 18, 2016)

Never mind.  I got my answer.


----------



## daniels (May 19, 2016)

Well guys, I'm tired of thinking about it.  I can't find anything I don't like about it so I'm ordering one.  It seems to be the right size for my family and it's definitely a quality product.

Thanks for all of the help and putting up with my ramblings (whining?).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

UPDATE: Just ordered it.  Added on some stuff.  It's going to take close to 8 weeks to get it so it won't be here in time for my birthday but that's okay.  I'll see if I can wear out my current smoker by then.


----------

